# Possible Cubing Competition In New Orleans



## thomaspolinard (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi I would like to hold a competition in New Orleans and I was wondering if anyone would like to go because we need at least 20 cubers.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm certainly interested.


----------



## thomaspolinard (Oct 30, 2014)

thats great if you know anyone else interested tell me


----------

